
Let's dance: synchronised movement helps us tolerate pain and foster friendship - dpflan
https://theconversation.com/lets-dance-synchronised-movement-helps-us-tolerate-pain-and-foster-friendship-49835
======
pwm
Synchronization of any kind seems to affect our minds enormously. Upon
acceptance, which in itself is an immensely interesting topic, it puts us into
a collective trance state, where you indeed feel like you're part of something
bigger.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://qz.com/538034/science-says-dancing-with-friends-is-
go...](http://qz.com/538034/science-says-dancing-with-friends-is-good-for-
your-health/), which points to this.

